# صور مرسومة على ورق وتم تلوينها على الكمبي&#160



## whitehawk (1 أبريل 2006)

*صور مرسومة على ورق وتم تلوينها على الكمبي&#160*

بسم الأب والابن والروح القدس
الإله الواحد
أمين​ 
سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا هذه أول مشاركة لى وأرجو أن تنال إعجابكم ​ 
هذه بعض الصور التى قمت برسمها على الورق ثم قمت بعد ذالك بتنزلها على الكمبيوتر ثم تلونها بواسطة برنامج Adobe photoshop
أرجو أن تنال تلك الصور إعجابكم
وهذه بعض الصور​ 
صور السيد المسيح الحزينة​ 





صورة العذراء الحزينة





صورة مارجرجس





صورة للبابا كيرلس


 
وإنتظروا الباقى

*تم التعديل بواسطة +gomana+*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2006)

*اكتر صورا حسيتها مشابهه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 أبريل 2006)

صور حلوة والى الامام


----------



## Mariam14 (1 أبريل 2006)

ربنا يباركك فعلا صور جميلة بالذات صورة  البابا كيرلس جميلة جدا


----------



## †gomana† (2 أبريل 2006)

*الصور روعة جدا جدا يا بيتر*
*ربنا يخليك لينا بس احنا طماعين جدا وعايزين المزيــــــــــــــد*

*هات كل اللى عندك*


----------



## whitehawk (3 أبريل 2006)

متشكر يا جماعة على الردود بس االفكرة إن الوقت عندى صعب شوية إنى أرسم تانى بس صلولى إن أعرف أرسم علشان الإمتحانات كثيرة 
صلوا لأجلى علشان عندى إمتحانات كثيرة 

ودى كمان صورة للسيد المسيح أرجو أن تعجبكم






[/URL][/IMG]

ودى صورة كمان رسمتها ثم ركبتها بالكمبيوتر على خلفية يارب تعجبكم





[/URL][/IMG]

أرجو أن تنال الصور إعجابكم ولا تنسوا أن تصلولى لأنى بجد محتاج صلواتكم جامد قوى


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2006)

*صور جميله قوى ربنا معاك*


----------



## +Dream+ (4 أبريل 2006)

*صور جميله جدا*
*و ربنا يكون معاك و ترسم تانى و تانى*


----------



## zaki (5 أبريل 2006)

> *  متشكر يا جماعة على الردود بس االفكرة إن الوقت عندى صعب شوية إنى أرسم تانى بس صلولى إن أعرف أرسم علشان الإمتحانات كثيرة
> صلوا لأجلى علشان عندى إمتحانات كثيرة *



*بشفاعة  امنا  العذراء مريم ربنا  يكون  معاك  فى  امتحاناتك

وعلشان  و امتحاناتك  والوقت  عندك  صعب  انا  هبعتلك  صور  مرسومة وانت  لون  وخلصهم  وانا  هبعتلك  غيرهم













*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (5 أبريل 2006)

صور فى منتهى الجمال والروعة


----------



## whitehawk (6 أبريل 2006)

بجد متشكر جدا يا جماعة على الردود الجميلة و الرائعة وربنا يقوينى وأضع صور كانت عندى مرسومة بس مش أنا اللى رسمتها بس لونتها ربنا يسهل وأقدر أضعهلكم


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

رووعة ياوايت

ربنا  يباركك


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## جاسى (12 فبراير 2007)

بجد روعه ربنا يباركك يا فنان


----------



## Fady4Jesus (13 فبراير 2007)

*شغلك حلو قوي يا whitehawk ...تسلم إيديك بجد...
و أنا عندي كورسات على الكمبيوتر في تعليم تلويم الرسومات بحرفنة شديدة...لو عايزهم قوللي *


----------



## mero_engel (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور مرسومة على ورق وتم تلوينها على الكمب&#16*

*جميل قوي الي الامام*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ومستنين منك المزيد*​


----------

